# Corn on the cob



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

When I was a kid we used to have sweet corn only suppers once or twice a year.  Tonight we are going to do that too.  I remember Dad buying sweet corn at the roadside sometimes 75 cents a dozen.


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

Moving right along from the cheese thread, here we are in the corn thread. 

Corn is good.  My parents grew an old fashioned vegetable garden every year and included a few rows of corn, so we had the pleasure of eating plenty fresh corn all late summer and early fall, dripping with butter and salt, of course.  Yes salt. 

Enjoy your corn Jim, sounds so good.  I think I'll go and find some up soon.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Love it.  We even have those little things you stick  in each end of the cob.  Keeps yer fingers  almost free of butter.

After we have it, I head for the shower,  butter and salt from ear to ear.  MY ears, that is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

We always use those to eat corn on the cob too John, love it with a lot of butter, but usually don't have to head to the shower afterwards, lol. layful:


----------



## Cookie (May 5, 2015)

We were too poor for those little sticks (lol) or maybe they didn't have them where we lived, so we got butter and pieces of corn all over our faces, at least I did, and had to wash off at the sink afterwards, but it was all worth it.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 5, 2015)

There's only one way to eat corn on the cob.  Step 1 - Get yourself a piece of bread lather it with real butter, salt and pepper.  Step 2 - Insert a hot steamy cob of corn, roll the cob around up and down until completely covered.  Step 3 - Eat the corn, then bread immediately.  Step 4 - Lick your fingers and repeat step 1.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

There ya go!  Great idea SoP.  Thanks.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

I remember that in the summer we made a whole meal out of sweet corn.  That was it..   I thought it was a treat, but now realize it was because it was so cheap.   still a great meal though..


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When I was a kid we used to have sweet corn only suppers once or twice a year.  Tonight we are going to do that too.  I remember Dad buying sweet corn at the roadside sometimes 75 cents a dozen.



Sounds delicious to me - but is this enough for your canines, Jim?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2015)

Many of my earlier co-workers had family farms, we used to have corn, tomato and watermelon busts during the late summer.  One of the newer crewmen was really into it, someone told him we were having a corn eating contest.  They said the record was 25 ears at one standing.  We had these large waste containers, he took up the challenge.  He placed his elbows on the edge and others were buttering and handing him the ears.  He made it to 27 before giving up, when the truth was told the look on his face was priceless.  

I farmed a little gentleman's farm, I had set aside 1/2 acre for a huge garden, I never did anything in moderation.  First year I had 24/80 ft long rows of corn planted in 2 week intervals.  We eat corn morning, noon and night.  I set my youngest daughter up with a stand and sold produce, gave her the money.  Only stipulation was if she sold a baker's dozen ears of corn the buyer had to take at least one free Zucchini (more if they wanted).  I found out 6 Zucchini plants produced enough to feed the valley.  The more you picked the more you grew.  I think it could feed the world, if it had better nutritional value.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

Love corn on the cob.  I've got the cob holders and a cob dish where you can roll it around in the butter.  Lots of butter and salt or there's no point!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Love corn on the cob.  I've got the cob holders and a cob dish where you can roll it around in the butter.  Lots of butter and salt or there's no point!


How do you hold onto the little 'holders' with buttery fingers?  You have to grab the cob at each end so you can rotate it against your bottom teeth scrapping the kernels away from the cob.  Eating corn is not for the dainty diners in the room.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Sounds delicious to me - but is this enough for your canines, Jim?



It was Great.  Sweet and tasty.  My canines needed a rest, but tomorrow I put them to work on BBQ Baby back ribs.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> It was Great.  Sweet and tasty.  My canines needed a rest, but tomorrow I put them to work on BBQ Baby back ribs.



any special way of cooking those ribs?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> any special way of cooking those ribs?



We use a dry rub which my wife augments with some other condiments then I place them on a cast iron griddle and indirectly cook em in my BBQ grill for about 2 hours at the lowest head from only one of my three burners.  Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> How do you hold onto the little 'holders' with buttery fingers?  You have to grab the cob at each end so you can rotate it against your bottom teeth scrapping the kernels away from the cob.  Eating corn is not for the dainty diners in the room.



But my fingers aren't buttery.  You put the holders in first, then put butter in the corn cob dish and rotate the cob in the butter.  Eat.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> But my fingers aren't buttery.  You put the holders in first, then put butter in the corn cob dish and rotate the cob in the butter.  Eat.


Are your pinky fingers held out at a 45 degree angle for ballast?  

Enough, you eat your corn anyway you want.   Have a good day.  

It must be me, I've been able to alienate several members with my attempts at humor.


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Are your pinky fingers held out at a 45 degree angle for ballast?
> 
> Enough, you eat your corn anyway you want.   Have a good day.
> 
> It must be me, I've been able to alienate several members with my attempts at humor.



Not me, SOP!  What you said about the pinky fingers hit my funny bone!  :rofl:


----------



## Cookie (May 6, 2015)

These days I break my corn cob in half before cooking.  I still don't have those little sticks and still get butterfingers - that must be where that saying comes from!


----------



## DoItMyself (May 7, 2015)

When I was a kid and my grandfather was still alive we were more of a vegetable farm than just corn/soybeans.  We had a couple hundred acres of sweet corn, and supplied much of central Iowa with Iowa Chief sweet corn during the summer.  
Every evening after dinner we'd go out and pick sweet corn.  It wasn't unusual for us to pick 500 dozen-we worked in two man teams.  One would hold the gunny sack walking backwards between two rows of corn, and the other would walk forward and grab/twist the ears off the stalks and toss them in the sack.  Each sack was 5 dozen, and we always tossed in 5 or 6 extra ears.  Then we'd drive the tractor and trailer through the field and pile up all the gunny sacks full of corn, and as the evening started to fall I'd ride on top of the pile of sacks back to the house.  The corn would then go into the cooler, and the next morning we'd deliver it to the local grocery stores.
If you ever really want to eat sweet corn, eat it raw within a couple minutes after it's picked.  As soon as it's picked the sugars begin to migrate into the cob; right after it's picked it's extremely sweet and milky.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 7, 2015)

I agree about fresh corn.  We used to grow it also and I always marveled at how sweet and juicy it was when just taken off the stock.  I eat sweet corn cooked or raw.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2017)

Shucking corn in the microwave, looks really easy, I've always done it the old fashioned way.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2017)

I cut off the stalk end, put two ears in microwave for 7 minutes and they are ready to slip out off their covering. It’s best to have oven gloves, as seen on tv, to handle them. Each ear comes out clean and ready to eat. No silky stuff to peel off. Slosh with salt and butter and enjoy. 

Now ive got to put corn on my list for today.


----------

